# لاصحاب الخبرة في مجال مكافحة الحرائق



## eng.karim ali (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو من الاخوة ان يفييدوني في هذا الموضوع 
عايز اعمل بحث عن الحرائق اسبابها وطرق مكافحتها ونزلت كتب كتير بس بصيغة pdf ويصعب تحويلها لملفات wordو فلو سمحتو ياريت تساعدوني اما بملفات ورد عن هذا الموضوع او تمدوني بالمعلومات من خبرتكم الكبيرة في هذا المجال 
ماهي الحرائق اسبابها كيفية مكافحتها وشكرا :28:


----------



## sayed00 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا بك مهندس كريم

موضوع الحريق بحر واسع لكن سوف تجد ما تبحث عنة فى هذه الموسوعه

من هنا

اتمنى ان تستفاد مها

تحياتى


----------



## eng.karim ali (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر مهندس سيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (7 مايو 2012)

*أنواع الحرائق*

أنواع الحرائق


1- حرائق النوع الأول : 

ويطلق عليها حرائق المجموعة الكربونية وهي تحترق على هيئة جمرات متوهجة مثل ( الخشب – الورق – الكربون – المحاصيل الزراعية ) ويتم إخماد هذه الحرائق بالماء أو الرمال أو المسحوق الكيماوي الجاف .

2- حرائق النوع الثاني : 

ويطلق عليها حرائق المواد الملتهبة سريعة الاشتعال الهيدروكربونية وهي مواد تتكون من الكربون والهيدروجين وهي :

أ‌- السوائل الملتهبة الصلبة (الدهون – الشحومات).
ب‌- وتم تصنيف هذا النوع من الحرائق الى سوائل غير قابلة للذوبان ويتم إخمادها بالسوائل الرغوية وسوائل للذوبان في الماء يتم إخمادها بواسطة رزاز المياه .

3- حرائق النوع الثالث : 

ويطلق عليها حرائق الغازات والأبخرة القابلة للاشتعال ويستخدم في إخمادها المواد الرغوية والمساحيق الكيماوية .

4- حرائق النوع الرابع : 

ويطلق عليها حرائق المعادن وهى المعادن التي تتميز حرائقها بانطلاق كميات رهيبة من الحرارة مما يجعلها تشكل خطرا جسيما وتحتاج إلي خبرة كبيرة ومهارات في عمليات الإطفاء وهى مثل ( الصوديوم – الماغنسيوم – الزنك – البوتاسيوم – الثوريوم – الألمونيوم ) ويستخدم لاخمادها كميات كبيرة من الرمال أو الجرافيت أو أنواع خاصة من المساحيق الكيميائية الجافة أو بودرة المعادن أو مسحوق مادة الأسبتوس .

5- حرائق النوع الخامس : 

وهي حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية ويقصد بها المحولات والأجهزة الكهربائية المتصلة بمصدر التيار الكهربائي وإذا تعذر فصل التيار نستخدم أبخرة الهالوجين والمساحيق الكيميائية الجافة وغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وهى ليست المواد الموصلة للتيار الكهربائي ولا تأثر على التجهيزات الكهربائية ولا خواصها الفنية .

الحرائق وكيفية مكافحتها

تبدأ الحرائق عادة على نطاق ضيق لأن معظمها ينشأ من مستصغر الشرر بسبب إهمال في إتباع طرق الوقاية من الحرائق ولكنها سرعان ما تنتشر إذا لم يبادر بإطفائها مخلفة خسائر ومخاطر فادحة في الأرواح والمتاع والأموال والمنشآت ، ونظراً لتواجد كميات كبيرة من المواد القابلة للاشتعال في كل ما يحيط بنا من أشياء وفي مختلف مواقع تواجدنا والبيئة المحيطة بنا في البيت والشارع والمدرسة ومكان العمل وفي أماكن النزهة والاستجمام وغيرها من المواقع، والتي لو توفرت لها بقية عناصر الحريق لألحقت بنا وبممتلكاتنا الخسائر الباهظة التكاليف. لذلك يجب علينا اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية من أخطار نشوب الحرائق لمنع حدوثها والقضاء على مسبباتها، وتحقيق إمكانية السيطرة عليها في حالة نشوبها وإخمادها في أسرع وقت ممكن بأقل الخسائر، ويمكن تلخيص المخاطر التي قد تنتج عن الحريق في الثلاث أنواع التالية :-

1-	الخطر الشخصي : ( الخطر على الأفراد ) وهي المخاطر التي تعرض حياة الأفراد للإصابات مما يستوجب توفير تدابير للنجاة من الأخطار عند حدوث الحريق .

2- الخطر التدميري : المقصود بالخطر التدميري هو ما يحدث من دمار في المباني والمنشآت نتيجة للحريق وتختلف شدة هذا التدمير باختلاف ما يحويه المبنى نفسه من مواد قابلة للانتشار ، فالخطر الناتج في المبنى المخصص للتخزين يكون غير المنتظر في حالة المباني المستخدمة كمكاتب أو للسكن ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن المباني المخصصة لغرض معين يختلف درجة تأثير الحريق فيها نتيجة عوامل كثيرة منها نوع المواد الموجودة بها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وطريقة توزيعها في داخل المبنى إلى جانب قيمتها الاقتصادية . هذا كله يعني أن كمية وطبيعة مكونات المبنى هي التي تتحكم في مدى خطورة الحريق واستمراره والأثر التدميري الذي ينتج عنه .

3- الخطر التعرضي) : الخطر على المجاورات ) وهي المخاطر التي تهدد المواقع القريبة لمكان الحريق ولذلك يطلق عليه الخطر الخارجي ، ولا يشترط أن يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الحريق والمبنى المعرض للخطر . هذا وتنشأ هذه الخطورة عادة نتيجة لتعرض المواد القابلة للاحتراق التي يتكون منها أو التي يحويها المبنى لحرارة ولهب الحريق الخارجي . لذلك فعند التخطيط لإنشاء محطة للتزود بالوقود فمن المراعي عند إنشائها أن تكون في منطقة غير سكنية أو يراعى أن تكون المباني السكنية على بعد مسافة معينة حيث يفترض تعرض هذه المباني لخطر كبير في حالة ما إذا ما وقع حريق ما بهذه المحطة وهذا هو ما يطلق عليه الخطر التعرضي .


أسباب الحرائق


من أهم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث الحرائق وخاصة في المواقع الصناعية ما يلي:-

1- الجهل والإهمال واللامبالاة والتخريب.
2- التخزين السيئ والخطر للمواد القابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار.
3- تشبع مكان العمل بالأبخرة والغازات والأتربة القابلة للاشتعال في وجود سوء التهوية.
4- حدوث شرر أو ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة الاحتكاك في الأجزاء الميكانيكية.
5- الاعطال الكهربائية أو وجود مواد سهلة الاشتعال بالقرب من أجهزة كهربائية تستخدم لأغراض التسخين.
6- العبث وإشعال النار بالقرب من الأماكن الخطرة أو بحسن النية أو رمي بقايا السجائر.
7- ترك المهملات والفضلات القابلة للاشتعال بمنطقة التصنيع والتي تشتعل ذاتياً بوجود الحرارة.
8- وجود النفايات السائلة والزيوت القابلة للاشتعال على أرضيات منطقة التصنيع.

عملية الاحتراق ( نظرية الاشتعال) 

هي تلك الظاهرة الكيميائية التي تحدث نتيجة اتحاد المادة المشتعلة بأكسجين الهواء بعامل تأثير درجة حرارة معينة لكل مادة من المواد وتختلف درجـة هذه الحرارة بالنسبة لكل مادة وتسمى ( نقطة الاشتعال ) ، ويتضح من ذلك أنه لكي يحدث حريق يجب أن تتوافـر ثلاثة عناصر هي الوقود والحرارة والأكسجين وهو ما يطلق عليه مثلث الاشتعال:-

1- الوقود: ويوجد في صورة صلبة مثل ( الخشب.الورق.القماش....الخ )والحالة السائلة وشبه سائل ( مثل الشحوم بجميع أنواعها والزيوت.البنزين.الكحول...الخ) والحالة الغازية مثل ( غاز البوتان.الاستلين.الميثان..الخ)

2- الحرارة : أي بلوغ درجة الحرارة إلى الدرجـة اللازمة للاشتعال ومصدرها الشرر، اللهب،الاحتكاك ، أشعة الشمس ، التفاعلات الكيميائية … الخ. 

3- الأكسجين : يتوافــر الأكسجين في الهواء الجوى بنسبة (19-21 % ) .
ومع ذلك فقد أوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أنه يوجد أربعة عوامل متداخلة لحدوث الحريق وليست ثلاثة ، وهذه العوامل هي ( الوقود - الحرارة - الاكسجين ) ويمكن تمثيلها بشكل رباعي .




كيفية انتقال الحرارة

الأجسام تتبادل الحرارة مع ما حولها ، أي أن درجة حرارتها في الظروف المعتادة غير ثابتة أي أن الحرارة تنتقل من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم الذي تقل عنه في درجة الحرارة ويحدث ذلك بإحدى الوسائل التالية :-

1- الملامسة ـ التوصيل : انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل يتم بالملامسة المباشرة أو من خلال موصل مثلما يحدث في حالة ملامس اليد لوعاء ساخن اذ تنتقل الحرارة من الوعاء إلي اليد خلال الموصل وتختلف المعادن في درجة قابليتها للتوصيل فبعضها موصل جيد للحرارة والبعض الأخر غير موصل للحرارة كما أن الحرارة تنتقل في السوائل والغازات لتغير الكثافة وتبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة .
2- تيارات الحمل : تنتقل الحرارة في السوائل والغازات نظراً لتغير الكثافة تبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة وهي تنتقل بواسطة تيارات الحمل ويتم الانتقال من أسفل إلى أعلى ويمكن ملاحظة انتقال الحرارة بالحمل كما في شبكة أنابيب المياه الساخنة بالمباني ومداخن الأفران والدفايات وانتشار النار في حرائق المباني من الطوابق السفلية إلى العلوية .
3- الإشعاع : الأشعة الحرارية تمتصها بعض الأجسام ويعكسها البعض الآخر فالأجسام السوداء أو المعتمة تمتص حرارة اكبر من الأجسام اللامعة أو ذات السطح المصقول البراق ويكون انتقال الحرارة في الهواء علي شكل موجات بالإشعاع الحراري كالأشعة الضوئية والهواء لا يمتص الحرارة بل ينقلها من مصدرها إلى أن تصطدم بجسم ما فإذا كان معتماً يمتصها فترتفع درجة الحرارة أما اذا كان لامعاً أو سطح مصقول فأنه يعكس الحرارة إلى الهواء .


----------



## mohamedgad (7 مايو 2012)

الحرائق 
الأسباب وطرق الوقاية والسيطرة

1- نظرية الاشتعال – مثلث النار:
أولاً : الاشتعال
الاشتعال في الأصل هو التفاعل الكيميائي الذي يحدث بين مادتين هما وقود ( مادة قابله للاشتعال ) ومساعد على الاحتراق ( أوكسجين ). 
- الوقود FUEL : وهو المادة أو الجسم القابل للاشتعال ويمكن أن توجد عدة من أنواع الوقود ، وفي الحقيقة فأن سائر الأجسام المعروفة هي قابلة للاشتعال، وان تباينت قابليتها للاشتعال إذا اجتمعت بقية الشروط اللازمة. 
ففي الشروط العادية تعتبر بعض الأجسام أسهل قابلية للاشتعال من غيرها ، ومن بين هذه الأجسام نجد الهيدروجين والكربون سواء أكانت نقية أو كانت,كما في معظم الحالات, مركبة : مثل الفحوم الهيدروجينية المنتشرة في الطبيعة بشكل واسع أكانت من اصل معدني ) نفط ( أو من اصل عضوي( الخشب ، الفحم الحجري ....الخ. (
-الأجسام المساعدةعلىالاحتراق : يمثل الجسم المساعد على الاحتراق) العنصر الثاني من التفاعل الكيميائي للاحتراق (ومن الأجسام المساعدة على الاحتراق الأكثر انتشارا هو الأوكسجين، إذ أن كامل الاحتراقات تحدث بصورة عامة بواسطة الأوكسجين وهي بالتالي عمليات أكسده. 
الأوكسجين نفسه يمكن أن يكون بشكل حر (نسبة 21% من الهواء أو غاز ) أو بشكل متحد مثل الأكاسيد المعدنية ( أكسيد الحديد ،أكسيد المغنزيوم ...).
كما توجد بعض المواد قابلة جدا للاحتراق ولها علاقة شديدة بالأوكسجين أو الأجسام الأخرى المساعدة ) حيث أنها في الشروط الاعتيادية من الحرارة والضغط ، تحقق آنيا بالهواء تفاعل الاحتراق الكيميائي ، مثل الفسفور الأبيض)، وبالعكس فأن بعض الأجسام الأخرى لا تستطيع الاتحاد مع الأجسام المساعدة على الاحتراق إلا إذا توافرت كمية معينة من الطاقة لبدء الاحتراق . 
-الحرارة : من ابسط أنواع الطاقة المساعدة على الاحتراق ، إلا أن جميع أنواع الطاقة يمكنها أن تتحول وتعطي حرارة . 


الشكل(1) مثلث الحريق ( وقود-حرارة-أوكسجين) 
ويمكن لجميع أنواع الطاقة المعروفة أن تولد الحرارة اللازمة لبدء الاشتعال :
- الطاقة الضوئية ( عمل العدسات) 
- الطاقة الميكانيكية ( اصطدام ، احتكاك ( 
- الطاقة الكهربائية ) فعل جول : تصادم الالكترونيات المتحركة ( 
- الطاقة الكيميائية ) فعل جول : الالكترونيات المحيطة يالنواى في الذرة )
- الطاقة الذرية ) فعل جول : الالكترونات والنيترونات المتحررة عند الانقسام الذري) 
- الطاقة الحية ) الحرارة المنطلقة من المادة الحية المخمرة ) .
ثانيا : الـنـار
إن النار ظاهرة ثانوية للاحتراق ، وهي التي تسهل علي حواسنا الإحساس بها .
إن كل احتراق يرافقه انطلاق طاقه يمكن أن تظهر بشكل طاقة ميكانيكية( الانفجار( أو بشكل طاقة حرارية ( حرارة ).
فالنار هي تطور للحرارة والنور اللذان ينجمان عن الاشتعال بآن واحد ، وهذه ظاهرة فيزيائية تظهر على شكلين هما اللهب والفحم المتوهج .
وحسب تكوين المادة فان الشكلين يكون ظهورها معا أو احدهم تلو الآخر :
إن اشتعال المواد الصلبة يطلق غازات والتي بتأثير الحرارة تنطلق وتحترق بعد أن تصل إلى نقطة الاشتعال وتشكل اللهب .
ويمكن للمواد الصلبة أن تتحول إلى سوائل ، وبتأثير تزايد درجة الحرارة يطلق هذا السائل غازات تحترق على شكل لهب، أي أن اللهب هو تيار من الغاز أو أبخرة مشتعلة تطلق النور .
ثالثاً : الدخان
إن الدخان هو نتيجة الاشتعال الغير كامل ، إذ يمكن لمحيط اللهب أن يولد دخانا مصحوبا بشرر ، وهو يحدث من جراء تبخر الجسم المحترق أو من تبخر الماء الملامس للهب ، وكلما حوت الشعلة كمية أكبر من الكربون المتحد مع جسم مساعد على الاحتراق كانت الشعلة أكثر سوادا ويصحبها جزيئات الفحم السليمة أو المشتعلة جزئيا . 
رابعاً: التغيرات التي تطرأ على الأجسام أثناء الاحتراق
ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الناتج عن الاحتراق يغير حالة الأجسام من الحالة الصلبة إلى الحالة الغازية مارا بالحالة السائلة ، وقليل من الأجسام يمر مباشرة من الحالة الصلبة إلى الحالة الغازية( التسامي) ، ومرور الأجسام إلى الحالة الغازية يكون مسبوقا بإصدار أبخرة من سطح الجسم المسخن ، إنها نقطة الانطلاق التي فيها أن يبدأ حدوث الاحتراق الذاتي( فيما إذا كان خليط الأبخرة والأكسجين الهوائي موافقا) ، وان معرفة هذه النقطة الحرارية لاحتراق الخليط هام بالنسبة لمكافحة الحريق ، ولهذا فان ارتفاع أو انخفاض هذه النسبة لا يؤدي إلى اشتعال هذه الأبخرة، كما أنه لا يمكنها أن تؤمن الاحتراق الذاتي للمادة القابلة للاشتعال . 

2- أنواع الحرائق:
تنقسم الحرائق بحسب مصدر اشتعالها إلى خمس فئات يطلق عليها : 
فئة (A ) حرائق المواد الصلبة : وهي التي تنشأ عن المواد التي قاعدتها السيللوز) كالخشب ، والمنسوجات ، وورق الكرتون) ، والمواد التي أساسها تشكيلها ذرة الكربون. 
فئة (B) حرائق المواد البترولية : وهي التي منشؤها السوائل البترولية القابلة للاشتعال كالبنزين والكيروسين . 
فئة (C) حرائق الكهرباء : وهي التي تنشأ من مصادر الكهرباء . 
فئة (D) حرائق المعادن : وتحدث في المعادن القابلة للاشتعال) مثل الماغنسيوم ، والصوديوم ، والبوتاسيوم) . 
فئة (H) حرائق الغازات : وهى التي يكون منشؤها الغازات القابلة للاشتعال المختلفة( مثل غاز الميتان ، الايتان ، والبوتان ......الخ) 
3- أسس مكافحة الحرائق (نظرية الإطفاء) :
عملية الاحتراق هي تلك الظاهرة الكيميائية التي تحدث نتيجة اتحاد المادة المشتعلة( الوقود) بأوكسجين الهواء بعامل تأثير درجة حرارة معينة لكل مادة ( نقطة الاشتعال ) .
أي أن أضلاع مثلث النار أو الحريق( انظر الشكل 1) ،والتي هي (الوقود – الأكسجين – الحرارة ) هي الشروط الثلاثة الضرورية للاشتعال . وحتى يمكن اشتعال النار بصورة صحيحة يمكن إضافة شرط رابع - وهو سلسلة التفاعل: والمقصود هنا هو تفاعل الحالات الثلاث : الوقود، والأكسجين ، والحرارة ومن ثم تتحرك جزيئات المادة وتشتعل . 
وتنتقل الحرارة بواحدة من الطرق التالية : 
- الاتصال المباشر : وتنتقل الحرارة من المواد الغير ساخنة عند الاتصال المباشر مثل لمس المصباح المشتعل باليد . 
- الحمل : وتنتقل الحرارة من مكان إلى مكان آخر محمولة بوسيلة متحركة مثل الرياح والسوائل والسيور المتحركة . 
- التوصيل : وتنتقل من خلال وسيط يقوم بتوصيل الحرارة من مكان إلى آخر مثل تحريك كوب الشاي الساخن . 
- الإشعاع : تنتقل الحرارة بالإشعاع من مكان الحرارة إلى الأماكن المحيطة بها وتختلف درجة الحرارة المنقولة بالإشعاع حسب بعد أو قرب المصدرالإشعاعي للحرارة مثل الشمس . 
كما أن نظرية الإطفاء تعتمد إحداث خلل في التوازن القائم في أضلاع المثلث ،كأن يتم استبعاد أحد أضلاعه الثلاثة أو إيجاد خلل في سلسلة التفاعل( كتخفيض نسبة الهواء أو البخار ...الخ).، وبالتالي فان أسس نظرية الإطفاء يمكن تتم بالوسائل التالية :
أ‌- التجويع (إبعاد المادة المشتعلة)
ب‌- الخنق (حجب الأكسجين )
ت‌- التبريد ( تخفيض درجة الحرارة )
أما الوسيلة الرابعة في نظرية الإطفاء وهو كسر سلسلة التفاعل بأحدي الحالات الثلاث ) تجويع ، خنق ، تبريد المادة (.
أ – إبعاد المادة : ابعاد المواد القابلة للاشتعال والتي لم تدركها النار عن مركز الحريق ، ويتناول هذا المفهوم مثلا تفريغ حمولة عربات السكة أو نقل محتويات مبني يحترق ، أو إبعاد سيارة مشتعلة من مراب حتى لا تسري النار إلى سائر المكان ، أو تفريغ حمولة باخرة اشتعلت فيها النار ، أو إحداث مساحة فارغة في غابة بقطع الأشجار والأعشاب للحيلولة دون امتداد النار لوقف سريان النار في سائر إرجاء المكان أو الموقع الذي به الحريق . 
ب – حجب الأوكسجين: منع أو تقليل وصول الهواء إلى الجسم المشتعل فيتوقف اشتعالها ( لعدم توفر عنصر الأكسجين المخلوط بالهواء والذي يعادل خمس حجمه تقريبا( أو يكون مركبا من المواد المشتعلة تركيبا كيماويا ، وتتم عملية الحجب هذه باستخدام الرمال على النار التي تشتعل على ارض مسطحة أو بواسطة الأجهزة الكيماوية أو لف شخص يحترق ببطانية ، أو استخدام أجهزة الرغاوى لإطفاء حرائق البترول حيث تشكل طبقة من الرغوة تحجب سطح السائل المشتعل عن الأكسجين في الهواء ، كما أن تقليل نسبة الأوكسجين في منطقة النار إلى دون النسبة الملائمة سيؤدي إلى إطفاء النار( تسليط كية من الغازات الخاملة فوق منطقة الاشتعال ) . 
ت - التبريد : يعتبر الماء الوسيلة الأساسية لإخماد النيران ، كما يعتبر التبريد أكثر الوسائل شيوعا في عمليات الإطفاء ، فإذا كان معدل الحرارة الناجمة عن النار أقل نسبة من الحرارة التي تمتص بعوامل كثيرة للمادة المشتعلة فان الاشتعال يتوقف وتنطفىء النار ، وهذه الفكرة تقوم على إطفاء النار بتبريد الجو المحيط بها بسرعة تفوق الحرارة الناشئة عن الاشتعال . 
كما تعتبر طريقةالتبريد بالتهوية مجدية في بعض الحالات ، فإذا تناقصت درجة الحرارة في المحيط المشتعل لدرجة أقل من حرارة اشتعال المواد نجد أن النار تأخذ في التخامد تدريجيا 
ومن مزايا استخدام الماء في الإطفاء يمكن أن نذكر:
1- ترتفع درجة حرارة المياه وتتساوى مع درجة حرارة الحريق 
2- تتحول المياه لدى ملامستها النار من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية، وتمتص كميه كبيرة من الحرارة ) كل غرام من الماء المتبخر يمتص 622 كالوري) ، والتي من شأنها إنقاص الحرارة الضرورية اللازمة لبدء احتراق جسم قابل للاشتعال.
3- الماء المستخدم في الإطفاء يكون بدرجة حرارة تتراوح (حسب المنطقة والفصل)، هذه الحرارة أخفض بكثير من حرارة الأجسام الصلبة وهي في حالة الاحتراق ، ( من 300 إلى 1200 درجة (، وهذه النسبة تكون أقل ارتفاعا من السوائل السريعة الاشتعال، وخاصة بالنسبة للغازات التي تكون درجة احتراقها دائما قليلة الارتفاع . 
4- يحدث للماء تحلل كيميائي في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة،ويمكن أن تتفاعل كيميائيا مع الأجسام المشتعلة . 
5- تزيد المياه المبخرة في معدل الحرارة المنتشرة عن الحرارة المتولدة. حيث أن 
الطرق العملية للإطفاء تكون أكثر فعالية في الحالات التي تعمل على تبخر أكبر كمية من الماء المستخدم ، نظرا لما للبخار من أثر ايجابي في إفساد جو الاشتعال وإبطاله أيضا واتساع رقعته، إذ أن كمية الماء عندما تتبخر يتضاعف حجمها إلى 1650 مرة عن حجمها وهي سائل . 
وكلما كانت نسبة المياه المتخلفة عن عملية الإطفاء اقل من نسبة المياه المستهلكة كلما دل على فعالية الإطفاء ، ونرى أنه كلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة تكاثف بخار الماء فوق النار وهذه الظاهرة تدل على قرب اللحظات التي تخمد فيها النار ويكون الحريق تحت معدلات السيطرة . 
4 - تعريفات عامة عن الحرائق :
أولا : نقطة الاشتعال ( الوميض ):
هي درجة الحرارة التي يحدث من عندها توفر نسبة كافيه من بخار المادة تشكل خليطا مع الأكسجين الموجود في الهواء،ويبدأ بعدها الاشتعال، 
ثانيا : نقطة الاحتراق:هي أقل درجة حرارة يحدث عندها استمرار احتراق المادة بعد اشتعالها وتزيد درجة حرارة الاحتراق درجات قليلة عن درجة نقطة الوميض. 
ثالثا: درجة الاشتعال التلقائي ) الذاتي ):درجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها اشتعال خليط البخار القابل للاشتعال بالهواء دون الحاجة إلى شرارة أو لهب. 
رابعا : حرارة الاحتراق : الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراق مقدار كمية من ماده قابلة للاحتراق احتراقا كاملا. 
خامسا : قابلية الاشتعال : إن حدود القابلية للاشتعال هي التركيز الأقصى لحدود القابلية للاحتراق في العامل المؤكسد ومن خلاله ينشا اللهب ويستمر في الانتشار في درجة الحرارة والضغط المحدد. 
سادسا : السائل القابل للاشتعال : هو السائل الذي له ضغط بخار لا يزيد عن 276 كيلوا باسكال مطلق عند درجة حرارة = 37.8 درجة مئوية ( 
سابعا: الحد الأدنى للاشتعال ( L ): -الحد الأدنى للاشتعال هو تركيز للبخار أو الغاز في الهواء أو الأكسجين والذي لا يحدث دونه تقدم للهب عندما يكون متصلا بمصدر اشتعال. 
ثامنا: الحدالأعلى للاشتعال(U ): - الحد الأعلى للاشتعال لخليط بخار وقود أو غاز مع الهواء هو الحد الذي لا يحدث فوقه تقدم للهب في حالة ملامسة الخليط لمصدر اشتعال. 
نسب التركيز الوقعة بين الحد الأدنى والحد الأعلى للاشتعال هي التي تسمى مجال الاشتعال . 
5-المعدات والمواد المستخدمة في إطفاء الحرائق:
سنهتم بدراسة المعدات المحمولة والثابتة وموادهم ،وذلك لارتباطهم بالاستخدام الشخصي والوقائي .
5- 1- معدات إطفاء الحريق المحمولة :
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة "وسائل المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في الموقع ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية . ومن عموميات الأمان :
1- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الأخرى، وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح .
2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق .
3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى. 
1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( A )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معبأة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.
الاستخدام: يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى .
2- مطفأة الرغوة ( B )
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 
الاستخدام: في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل برميل يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي ، فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل، وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع أسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل للخارج.
3- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( B&C )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال ( كما مطفأة الرغوة B) إضافة إلى حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية( الصنف C ) . 
يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند التشغيل. 
4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة (صنف D )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 
5- مطفأة المطابخ والمطاعم ( صنف K):
اسطوانه معبأة بحمض خلات البوتاسيوم أ, ستيرات البوتاسيوم تستخدم لاطفاء الحرائق التي تنشب في المطابخ المطاعم والتي يشكل يكون خطر احتراق الدهون والزيوت جديا .
الاستخدام : يتم توجيه الرذاذ الى سطح الدهن أو الزيت المحترق حيث تندمج المواد مع البخار مشكلا رغوة صابونية فعالة تعزل النار وتنطفئ 

6- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) : 
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون .
هذا المزيج مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق الآنفة الذكر ((A&B&C&D&K .
الاستخدام : في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق في سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى أسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى .
وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل. 
7- بطانية الحريق:
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ وغرف مبيت العمال والورش مطوية ضمن علب خاصة .
الاستخدام: يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين . يجب أن يكون الطرف العلوي للغطاء بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة، ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل. 





الشكل (2) العلامات التوضيحية الإرشادية للمطافئ لنوع الحرائق المسموح إطفائها 

5- 2 - معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )
هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجة تركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. 
بكرات الإطفاء: هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.
6 - الوقاية من أخطار الحرائق:
الوقاية تتم بمنع نشوب النار بإزالة أسبابها أو تحديد وحصر تأثيراتها وامتدادها . 
السبب العام والرئيس لحدوث الحرائق هو وجود الطاقة دائما بشكلها الحراري ولهذا السبب فان مصادر الحرارة بأشكالها مهما كان منشؤها يجب أن تدرس بعناية ويمكن أن تصنف أسباب الحرائق: 

أ – أسباب فنية : مثل الحرارية ، والميكانيكية ، والكيماوية والكهربائية 
ب – أسباب إنسانية : مثل عدم الحذر وعدم الاكتراث ، والجهل والخطأ 
جـ - أسباب طبيعية : مثل الشمس والصواعق والاحتراق المفاجىء 
- ولمنع نشوب الحرائق ينبغي إزالة أسباب اندلاعها: كمنع التدخين في الأماكن المحظورة ، ووضع أوعية للرماد ، واتخاذ الوسائل ضد الشرر الكهربائي واستخدام أجهزة قطع التيار الكهربائي ، وتبديل الخطوط البالية ....الخ . 
وجميع الحرائق تكون في بدايتها بسيطة وتحت السيطرة ، وليست الخطورة في بداية النار ،وإنما تتوقف على إمكانية امتدادها واتساعها .
فكيف تمتد النار؟ 
أ – من الأسفل إلى الأعلى : وذالك بواسطة اللهب والشرر ، والهواء الحار طبقا للقانون الطبيعي للجذب ، إذ أن النار والدخان والغازات تأخذ اتجاهها بواسطة مثلا المناور العمودية والمصاعد . 
ب – جانبيا : وذالك بواسطة الإشعاع ، حيث أن أى موقد وهاج يصدر إشعاعات والتي تشكل المواد القابلة للاشتعال التى تحيط به . 
جـ - قابلية الاتصال : بالاتصال البسيط، وتتمثل هذه الحالة في مكواة كهربائية موصولة بالتيار الكهربائي ومتروكة فوق أشياء قابله للاشتعال. 
د – بواسطة انتقال الغازات والأبخرة : إذ أن الغازات القابلة للاشتعال والتي يحتويها الدخان تجتاح القسم العلوي من المكان لكي تتراكم بكثرة بعيدا عن نقطة مصدر انبعاثها.
6- 1 - إجراءات الوقاية :
1- التفتيش والفحص الدوري على أماكن العمل:
يعتبر التفتيش الدوري على كافة مواقع العمل، حتى لو كانت جميع المباني والمنشآت مصممة تصميماً صحيحاً ومزودة بمستلزمات الوقاية من الحريق، من أهم أعمال لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية.
ويجب أن يشمل التفتيش الحالات الآتية : 
- عمليات التخزين وخاصة المواد سريعة الاشتعال أو المواد التي تساعد على الاشتعال أو المواد التي تشتعل ذاتياً .
- مصادر الشرر وغيرها من المصادر الحرارية .
- التأكد من توافر وسلامة أجهزة إطفاء الحريق وصلاحيتها للتشغيل .
- التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات النظافة العامة وتجميع وتصريف العوادم وغيرها. 
النظافة ومنع التدخين وحمل أعواد الثقاب والولاعات والتخزين السليم 
- يجب منع التدخين نهائياً في أماكن العمل التي تتوافر بها مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
- وضع لافتات ( ممنوع التدخيـــن ) في المناطق المحظور فيها التدخين وتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بدقة من المشرفين والزوار والعاملين.
- يحظر حمل الكبريت والولاعات في الأماكن المحظور فيها التدخين.
- لا تخزن المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أوعية مكشوفة أو زجاجية ( جفف ما ينسكب من هذه المواد بسرعة ولا تخزنها بجوار مصادر الحرارة كالمواقد والمدافئ ).
- حافظ دائماً على ضرورة عدم وجود أي أوراق أو مخلفات فـوق الأسطح أو في الحدائق أو حول المباني لسهولة استعمالها بآي شرارة تلمسها .
- تأكد من إطفاء أعواد الثقاب أو بقايا السجاير قبل إلقائها في الأوعية المخصصة لذلك .
- يجب أن تحرق الفضـلات في محارق خاصة ولا يتم ذلك في الهـواء الطلق وخاصـة في الأيام العاصفة أو على بعـد يقل عن 50 مترا من المباني . 
2- العناية بمطفأة الحريق 
يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي : 
جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء. 
الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ). 
مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل. 
مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة. 
ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء. 
مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ).
وللعناية بمطفأة الحريق:
1- يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه .
2- راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
3- راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة .
4- اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة .
5- أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها .
6- حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها.
3- اختبار تعليمات التصرف والسيطرة :
عند اكتشاف العامل وجود بؤرة حريق في مكان عمله أو سكنه عليه أن يتصرف كما يلي: 
1- أن يكسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله . 
2- أن يتصل فوراً برقم هاتف الطوارئ لاستدعاء فرق الإطفاء. 
3- أن يكافح الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق وتطبيق تعليمات الاستخدام المعروفة من قبله والمدونة على لصاقة المطفأة.
4-أن يتأكد أن المكان الذي يقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليه وأنه باستطاعته الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق . 
5- عند استخدام مطفأة الحريق اليدوية في الهواء الطلق يراعى الوقوف مع اتجاه الريح على مسافة مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار من النار .
أما في حال التعرض لخطر حريق مندلع ومنتشر على العامل التقيد بما يلي:
• لا تحاول إطفاء الحريق إلا إذا كان صغيراً وكنت واثقاً أنك قادر على إخماده .
• إذا كان الحريق كبير . غادر غرفتك وأغلق الباب خلفك وشغل جهاز الإنذار .
• في حالة وجود دخان كثيف ، يكون التدحرج على الأرض أفضل وسيلة لوجود الهواء النقي .
• تحسس الباب والمقبض بظاهر يدك فإذا لم يكن ساخناً افتح بحذر وأخرج .
• إذا وجدت الباب ساخناً عند ملامسته فلا تفتحه .
• انزع الستائر وافتح الغرفة لتهويتها وطرد الدخان
7- أجهزة إنذار الحريق:
إنقاذ الأرواح هو الاعتبار الأول عند وقوع الحريق داخل المباني والمنشآت ، ولذا يتطلب الأمر إعلام وإنذار الأشخاص الموجودين داخل الموقع بمجرد وقوع الحريق حتى يستطيعون مغادرته قبل أن تمتد النيران وتنتشر ويتعذر عليهم الهروب، وذلك يتعين وجود وسيلة إعلان وإخطار عن الحريق داخل المباني والمنشآت تكفل إنذار الموجودين بوقوع الحريق ، والمهمة الأساسية لأي نظام إنذار هو تسجيل واكتشاف الحريق وتحويل ذلك إلى إشارة كهربائية تشغل جهاز الإنذار، فعند حدوث الحريق يقوم جهاز الإنذار بإرسال نبضات عبر التوجيهات الكهربائية إلى لوحة المراقبة حيث تعمل على الفور على تشغيل إشارة ضوئية وصوتية، وتدل الإشارة الضوئية على موقع صدور الإنذار في حين تدل الإشارة الصوتية لإنذار الشخص المسئول عن لوحة المراقبة الرئيسية بوجود الحريق. ويجب أن يتم تجهيز المباني والمنشآت والمنشـآت بأنظمة الإنـذار بغرض حماية المباني والمنشآت وشاغليها من أخطار الحريق ، وذلك بتوفير إنذار مبكر حتى يمكن إخلاء الموقع ، ومكافحة الحريق بصورة أولية من قبل الأفراد المدربيـن أو بواسطة المعدات التلقائية ، ثم استدعاء فرق الدفاع المدني للمكافحة الفعلية والإنقاذ إذا لزم الأمر . 
وتقسم أنظمة ومعدات إنذار الحريق إلى الأنواع الرئيسية التالية :
أولاً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق اليدوية.
ثانياً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق التلقائية .

7 - 1- نظام الإنذار اليدوي
عمل هذا النظام يرتكز بشكل أساسي بقيام الشخص بالضغط على زر الإنذار، وغالباً يتم توزيع الضواغط الزجاجية في كافة مكونات الموقع، ويتم تشغيل جهاز الإنذار بكسر الغطاء الزجاجي ويتم إرسال الإشارة إلى لوحة التحكم. وينبغي أن يتم تغذية تركيبات أجهزة الإنذار بتيار كهربائي ثانوي خلاف التيار الكهربائي الرئيسي حتى يتمكن استعمال هذه الأجهزة في حالة انقطاع التيار الأصلي .
ويجب أن تكون اللوحة التوضيحية أو الخريطة الموضح عليها مواقع أجهزة الإنذار الموزعة داخل الموقع موجودة بجوار المدخل الرئيسي حتى يسهل تحديد مكان الحريق ويستحسن وجود لوحة أخرى بحجرة الهاتف الرئيسية أو غرفة الأمن والحراسة . ومن الأجهزة اليدوية الأخرى للإنذار ( أجهزة الإنذار الهاتفية - مكبرات الصوت - الإشارات الضوئية ).

7 - 2 - نظام الإنذار الاتوماتيكي ( التلقائي )
تستخدم أنظمة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية في الأماكن والقاعات التي تتزايد احتمالات حدوث الحرائق بها وما قد تنجم عنه من خسائر كبيرة في فترة زمنية قصيرة ، وتعمل هذه الأنظمة بالتأثر بظواهر الحريق فمنها ما يتأثر باللهب أو الحرارة . وتتميز أجهزة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية عن الأجهزة اليدوية بكونها لا تعتمد على الإنسان في تشغيلها وكذلك اختصار الفترة الزمنية الواقعة بين لحظة وقوع الحريق ولحظة اكتشافه، مما يفسح المجال أمام سرعة التدخل وفعالية عمليات المكافحة والسيطرة على الحريق وبالتالي تقليل حجم الخسائر الناجمة عنه.
والأجزاء التي يتكون منها نظام الإنذار التلقائي هي:
1- رؤوس كاشفة حساسة Detectors:
وهي على نوعين حراري ودخاني .
- رؤوس حساسة حرارية Heat Detectors ، ويجب أن تكون حساسة بالدرجة التي تستجيب وتتأثر بسرعة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة ، ولكن يجب إلا تكون شديدة الحساسية بحيث تتأثر بمجرد التغير الطبيعي في درجة حرارة الطقس الذي يتغير بتغير الفصول والتي تؤدي إلى إنذارات كاذبة False ، كما يجب عند تركيب أجهزة الإنذار مراعاة طبيعة المكان ، فقد يحدث ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة وجود مصادر للتدفئة أو استعمال الحرارة في أغراض التصنيع أو لأن المكان معرض بطبيعته لحرارة الشمس .
- الرؤوس الكاشفة للدخان Smoke Detectors وهي نوعان، الأول منها يتأثر عند تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق ومروها بداخل غرفة تأين، والنوع الثاني يتأثر بمجرد اعتراض الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق لأشعة مسلطة من خلية كهر بائية.
وتعتبر كواشف الدخان أكثر حساسية من الكواشف الحرارية، إلا أن هناك بعض الاعتبارات في اختيار الأنسب من أجهزة الإنذار التلقائية ، فقد لا يتناسب في بعض الأماكن تركيب كواشف دخان ويفضل عليها الكواشف الحرارية أو العكس . 

2- لوحة توضيحية Visual Indicating Panels
عادة يتم تركيبها في مكان مناسب توافق عليه سلطة الإطفاء المختصة ، وكل رأس كاشفة حرارية أو للدخان لها دائرة مستقلة متصلة بمبين خاص على جزء من اللوحة، بحيث يسهل الاستدلال على مكان الحريق. وهذه اللوحة مزودة بوسيلة لتجربة التوصيلات الخاصة بالنظام للتأكد من سلامتها وصلاحيتها، وبعض هذه اللوحات مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الإنذار الكاذب الناتج عن خلل بتوصيلات النظام.

3- وسيلة مسموعة للإنذار Audible Warning Devices
وهذه الوسائل تعطى أصوانا مسموعة يمكن تمييزها مثل الجرس والصفارة والبوق والسرينة، ويجب أن يكون صوت الإنذار واضحاً ومسموعاً داخل الموقع أو في الجزء المعين من الموقع المطلوب إطلاق صوت الإنذار به طبقاً لمقتضيات الحال، فقد يتطلب الأمر أن يكون الإنذار شاملاً داخل أنحاء الموقع . وقد يكون الإنذار المسموع الشامل غير مناسب في بعض الأماكن التي لها صفة خاصة مثل المستشفيات والمحلات التجارية الكبرى حيث يؤدي إطلاق الإنذار بداخلها إلى وقوع فزع بين الأشخاص المترددين بالمكان، ولذا يتطلب الأمر في مثل هذه الأماكن أن يكون صوت الإنذار مسموعاً فقط في غرفة المراقبة أو الحراسة ليسمعه المشرفون والمختصين فقط ، وتركب في مثل هذه الأحوال وسائل إنذار ضوئية تعطى إشارات معينة حتى يعلم جميع المشتغلين بالمكان بوقوع الحريق ليقوم كل منهم باتخاذ الإجراءات المعلومة له والخاصة بأعمال المكافحة أو إخلاء الموقع بطريقة منظمة.

4- وسيلة لاستدعاء رجال الإطفاء المختصين:
لا يؤدي نظام الإنذار التلقائي الغرض المخصص من أجله إلا إذا تم إخطار رجال الإطفاء بالسرعة المطلوبة حتى يمكنهم مكافحة الحريق ومحاصرته، ويتم ذلك بتركيب خط مباشر بين اللوحة التوضيحية وغرفة المراقبة بإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق حيث يتم الإخطار تلقائياً بمجرد اشتغال نظام الإنذار .

5- الأسلاك والتوصيلات الأخرى الخاصة بالنظام :
ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأسلاك الخاصة بتركيبات نظام الإنذار مطابقة للمواصفات ومعتمدة من الجهة الفنية الرسمية ، كما أنه من الضروري أن يعتمد تشغيل نظام الإنذار عن موردين كهر بائيين أحدهم التيار الرئيسي الخاص بالموقع والأخر ثانوي ( بطاريات ) يستعمل في حالة انقطاع التيار الرئيسي وذلك لضمان قيام نظام الإنذار بوظيفته في كافة الظروف.
7- 3 - اختبار وصيانة أنظمة الإنذار
1- يجب التأكد بصفة مستمرة من سلامة وصلاحية نظام الإنذار المعتمد وكفاية الموارد الكهربائية المغذية له ، وذلك بتجربة النظام في مواعيد منتظمة مع إعلام جميع الأشخاص الموجودين داخل الموقع بمواعيد هذه التجارب على أن تعود الأجهزة إلى حالتها بعد التجارب.
2- فحص جميع التركيبات الخاصة بالنظام بمعرفة الفنيين المتخصصين في هذه الأعمال ، ويجب اختبار صلاحية البطاريات الخاصة بتغذية نظام الإنذار بالتيار الثانوي وقت انقطاع التيار الأصلي ويجرى الفحص في فترات منتظمة بصفة مستمرة ، ويجب أن يتم تدوين نتائج الفحص في سجل خاص بذلك .
3- يجب مراعاة ما يأتي بالنسبة للرؤوس الكاشفة :
- عدم تغطية الرؤوس الكاشفة المركبة أسفل الأسقف باى طلاء حتى لا تفقد حساسيتها.
- يركب وقاء أو حائل حول الرؤوس الكاشفة لحمايتها من الصدمات المحتمل وقوعها نتيجة صدمات المنقولات بشرط أن لا يؤثر هذه الوقاء على حساسية الرؤوس .

7 - 4 - حقائق تتعلق بنظام الإنذار التلقائي
1- ارتفاع الأسقف:
يعتبر أهم الاعتبارات التي تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار ، فالرؤوس الكاشفة الخاصة بالنظام ذات حساسية تتأثر في الوقت المناسب إذا كانت الأسقف المركبة أسفلها هذه الرؤوس الكاشفة لا يتعدى ارتفاعها ثلاثين قدماً ( حوالي عشرة امتار ) ، فإذا تعدى ارتفاع السقف هذا الحد فإن ذلك يسبب يعض الصعوبات إذا ما أريد استعمال النظام التلقائي . 

2- أجهزة التكييف
أجهزة تجديد أو تكييف الهواء قد تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار وتعطله إذ قد تعمل هذه الأجهزة على سحب الهواء المحمل بالحرارة والدخان المتصاعد من الحريق بعيداً عن الرؤوس الكاشفة الحساسة فلا تؤثر على حساسية الكواشف. ولذلك ينصح بالمباني والمنشآت المركب بها أجهزة تجديد أو تبريد الهواء أن تزود المجاري الخاصة بمرور تيارات الهواء برؤوس كاشفة للدخان حتى يضمن الإعلان عن الحريق عندما يتعذر وصول الدخان أو الحرارة إلى الرؤوس الحساسة الموجودة بالأسقف.
3- الأماكن التي تحوي أشياء ذات قيمة غير سهلة الاحتراق
لا تتناسب الرؤوس الكاشفة الحرارية بالأماكن التي تحوي أدوات وأجهزة دقيقة ذات قيمة إذ أن أى احتراق بسيط في هذه الأجهزة قد يتسبب في خسائر فادحة وينصح في مثل هذه الأماكن تركيب رؤوس كاشفة للدخان غير أنها أكثر حساسية.
4- الإنذارات الكاذبة
يحتمل أن يعطى النظام التلقائي إنذارات كاذبة تحت ظروف معينة ـ تختلف هذه الظروف باختلاف أنواع الرؤوس الكاشفة ، فمثلاً يمكن للرؤوس الكاشفة للحرارة أن تحدث إنذار كاذب نتيجة لارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكان بالنسبة لوجود أجهزة حرارية للتدفئة أو لأغراض التصنيع أو لتعرض المكان لأشعة الشمس، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بالإقلال من حساسية الرؤوس حتى لا تتأثر بالارتفاع المنتظر لدرجة الحرارة المحتمل وقوعه بالمكان. وفي حالة الرؤوس الكاشفة للدخان فقد يحدث الإنذار الكاذب نتيجة تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الأتربة نتيجة للنشاط العادي داخل الموقع ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بتركيب رؤوس كاشفة للدخان أقل حساسية بحيث لا تتأثر بالمؤثرات الناتجة من التشغيل العادي .
8- شروط الأمن الصناعي عند تصميم مشروع الوقاية من الحرائق في المنشآت الصناعية والمباني الإدارية والسكنية
عند البدء في التفكير في إنشاء أى مبنى يجب الوضع في الاعتبار في المقام الاول قواعد السلامة بهذا المبنى الأمر الذي يتطلب دراسة جيدة لطبيعة المبنى والتعرف على مدى تعرضه لخطر الحريق ، وذلك يستوجب دراسة النشاط المزاول بداخله ومراحله وخواص المواد المستخدمة من حيث خطورتها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وأيضاً عدد العاملين بالمكان ا, قاطني المبنى وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى تعرضهم للخطر عند حدوث حريق . وعلى ضوء هذه الدراسة يتم أقرار التوصيات الواجب تنفيذها للوقاية من مخاطر الحريق متبعاً الأسس التالية : 
أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى
1- تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول .
2- تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالجدران والأسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك 
• تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران 
• استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران
• غلق الأبواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق .
• تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشبابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات .
3- جعل الأسقف أو الأرضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران.
4- الاحتياطيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق )
5- مواد الإنشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ).
6- تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للإقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق.
ثانياً: التوصيات المتعلقة بمسالك الهروب:
تعتبر مسالك الهروب من الموضوعات الحيوية لاتصالها بسلامة وأمن الأرواح داخل المباني، لذالك ينبغي إعطائها العناية الكافية ويلزم تحديد عدد العاملين في كل جزء من أجزاء المبنى وعل ضوء ذلك تقرر مسالك النجاة التي تتناسب مع الخطورة بحيث يضمن خروج العاملين عند حدوث حريق إلى مكان يجدوا فيه الأمن والسلامة وتتضمن التوصيات التالية:-
1-أن تفتح الأبواب للخارج وتكون سهلة الفتح ولا يسمح بتثبيتها بحيث يتعذر فتحا وقد يشترط أن تترك الأبواب مفتوحة طوال فترة العمل إذا استدعى الأمر ذلك ( إذا كان النشاط المزاول شديد الخطورة )
2-ملائمة العتبات والردهات الموصلة للسلالم أو الأبواب.
3-إزالة العوائق التي تعترض المخارج.
4-توضيح مواقع المخارج المستعملة كمسالك هروب مع توضيح طريق فتح الأبواب.
5-تركيب فواصل وأبواب مانعة للدخان بالطرق الموصلة لمسالك الهروب ( من مواد مقاومة للنيران لمدة نصف ساعة على الأقل وتظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة وتعمل على سد الفتحات بإحكام ـ تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران للأبواب أو الفتحات ). 
6- السلالم ومدى كفايتها وما يتطلب بها من توصيات.
ثالثا: التوصيات المتعلقة بالإضاءة الكهربائية
1- تقرر حالة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومدى مطابقتها للأصول الفنية.
2- تعطى أهمية للتوصيلات المؤقتة الاضطرارية .
3- تفحص لوحات المنصهرات لتقدير مدى مطابقتها للأصول الفنية.
4- التوصية بتجهيز المبنى بالتركيبات الكهربائية المأمونة المانعة من حدوث إشعاعات حرارية من المصابيح أو صدور مؤثرات حرارية أخرى بالأماكن التي تحوى أبخرة أو غازات أو أتربة قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار.
5- التوصية بتوفير الإضاءة الاحتياطية إن لزم الأمر ذلك خاصة بمواقع مسالك الهروب.
6- الإضاءة بواسطة البطاريات المتنقلة ( اليدوية ).
7- توفر وسيلة سهلة لقطع التيار الكهربائي لامكان استخدامها بسهولة عند اللزوم.
8- التأكد من القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية للتركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية بصفة منتظمة.
9- التوصية بإضاءة اللوحات التوضيحية لمسالك


----------



## mohamedgad (7 مايو 2012)

الحرائق و الانفجارات في المنشآت النفطية

تعتبر مخاطر حدوث الحرائق والانفجارات في جميع مراحل الصناعة النفطية أحد أهم الأخطار الجدية التي تدرس إجراءات التحكم بها إداريا وهندسيا قبل تأسيس أي مشروع نفطي وهندسي ، وذلك لأن النفط ومشتقاته (أو الغاز) من المواد التي يترافق استخدامه دائما مع خطر الاشتعال والانفجار .
لذلك تعمد الشركات المتخصصة في الصناعة النفطية إلى توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق وتأمين كافة التجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال في أمكنة عملهم وسكنهم من خطر حدوث الحريق . ولاسيما القريبة من خزانات تجميع البترول ومستودعات الغاز في الحقول النفطية أو تلك المجاورة لخطوط النقل ومرافئ التصدير.
ولا تقتصر حوادث الحريق على إحداث الأضرار المادية ويمكن أن تترافق بأضرار بشرية وبيئية كارثية، كما يحصل عندما تتحطم ناقلات النفط في البحار والمحيطات أو تنفجر آبار النفط أو الغاز أثناء حفرها أو الإنتاج منها . ولعل أقرب حادثه تاريخيا ما حدث في الكويت أثناء العدوان العراقي (تم تدمير وإحراق ما يزيد عن 670 بئرا نفطية ، وتركت نيرانها مشتعلة تنفذ سمومها في الجو ، كما ترسبت منها كميات هائلة من النفط الخام شكلت بعد إطفاء الحرائق ما أطلق عليها فيما بعد "البحيرات النفطية" ، تجاوز عددها 300 بحيرة . وغطت مساحة ما يزيد عن (49 كيلومترا مربعا) ، وبكتلـة تزيـد عـن 40 مليون طن ).


1-1- حرائق خزانات الوقود:
توجد هذه الخزانات لدى الشركات النفطية ومصانع الطاقة ومستودعات الوقود، وتستخدم هذه الخزانات لتخزين المواد البترولية، وتبني عادة فوق سطح الأرض بشكل اسطواني أفقي أو اسطواني عمودي
1-1-1- أنواع الخزانات النفطية والحواجز
أ- خزانات السطح الثابت: ويكون مخروطي الشكل، ويتم بناؤه ولحامه على شكل قطع، ليكون في الأخير خزان ذات سعة ومقاس معين، ويزود كل خزان بسلم معدني، ويدهن السطح بالألمنيوم وذالك لتكوين طبقة عاكسة لأشعة الشمس التي تؤثر على تبخر المواد المخزونة، ويوجد لكل خزان من هذا النوع صمام أمان لتصريف الضغط الزائد إلى الخارج أو معادلة الضغط داخل الخزان لدى انخفاضه، ويخزن عادة في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض عالية نظرا لقلة تبخرها تفاديا لحدوث الانفجارات مثل الزيوت الثقيلة والديزل والإسفلت ويمكن تخزين زيوت خفيفة في مثل هذه الخزانات ولكن بعد أخذ الاحتياطيات الكافية لمنع دخول الهواء واختلاطه مع بخار السائل المتصاعد مما يتسبب في تكوين مزيج قابل للاشتعال أو الانفجار. 
ب – خزانات السطح العائم: صممت أسطح هذه الأنواع من الخزانات، حيث تكون متحركة، حسب كمية المخزون وما يطرأ علية من ارتفاع وانخفاض أثناء عملية التفريغ، لذاك تم تزويد جوانب السطح العائم بجوانات مطاطية لتجنب احتكاك معدن - معدن عند حركة السطح المحورية، كما يمنع هذا النوع من التصميم خطر اختلاط أبخرة السائل المخزون مع الهواء الخارجي حيث أنه 
لا يسمح لهذه السوائل بالبخر إلا بكميات قليلة بحيث يتم تلافي أخطار اختلاطها بالهواء الخارجي، وبهذا يمكن تفادي حوادث الانفجار أو الاشتعال، كما يوجد على كل خزان من هذا النوع سلم حديدي يصل إلى سطح الخزان، وتخزن في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض مختلفة. 
ج- حواجز الخزانات: تصمم هذه الحواجز لحفظ أي مادة تتسرب من داخل الخزان أو تفيض على ظهر الخزان ، سواء كانت هذه المادة مشتعلة أو غير مشتعلة، ومنعها من الانتشار إلى خزانات أخرى، كما أنها تقوم بحفظ مواد الإطفاء داخل الحاجز أثناء أعمال المكافحة، وتمنع تسرب وانتشار بقعة الحريق، حتى لا يمتد الحريق إلى الخزانات الأخرى، وتصمم هذه الحواجز بحيث تتسع لمحتويات الخزان داخل الحاجز، إلا أن سعة بعضها تقل عن استيعاب كمية المخزون، لذا فانه في حالة فيضان الخزان يجب سحب أكبر كمية ممكنة من المادة المتجمعة داخل الحاجز. وتقسم الحواجز إلى نوعان يحتوي البعض منها على عدد من الخزانات قد يصل إلى أربعة، أو أكثر، حسب حجم الخزانات بحيث يتسع كل حاجز للكمية المخزونة داخل الخزانات، وأنواع الحواجز هي: 
- الحاجز الترابي: وهو حاجز يبني من التراب بارتفاع معين، وفي قليل من الأحيان يوضع طبقة من الإسفلت على ظهر هذا الحاجز لمنع انهياره، ولكن هناك خطر من اشتعال هذه الطبقة.
- الحاجز الأسمنتي: عبارة عن حاجز من الاسمنت المسلح بارتفاع حوالي مترين، وذلك لغرض الاحتفاظ بالمواد المنسابة من الخزان المحترقة ليتم حصرها ومكافحتها داخل الحاجز لمنع انتشار الحريق، كما يوجد فتحات تصريف في جدران الحاجز لتصريف الماء الزائد المستعملة في مكافحة الحريق. 

2-1-1 – طرق مكافحة حرائق خزانات النفط: 
تعتبر حرائق الخزانات من الحرائق الخطيرة خصوصا إذا لم تكافح في بدايتها، ويحتمل أن يحدث الحريق في داخل الخزان أو خارجة نتيجة اندلاع السائل أو في حالة تكوين خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة واتحاده مع أكسجين الهواء مع وجود مصدر حراري، ومن خلال عدة تجارب ودراسات فقد أتضح أن لهذا النوع من الحريق ظواهر تنتج عنه أثناء المكافحة تم تمييزها بالأشكال التالية :
o ظاهرة فوران خزانات النفط
o ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على الجدران 
o ظاهرة انفجار خزانات النفط 
وسندرس آلية حدوث كل من هذه الظواهر ووسائل الحماية والمكافحة.

2-1-1 -1- ظاهرة فوران خزانات النفط
: وهو خروج أو اندفاع جزء من المادة المحترقة تحت ضغط مرتفع وانتشارها حول الخزان والحواجز .
آلية حدوث الفوران: عند احتراق خزان الزيوت الثقيلة، أو الزيت الخام ،ترتفع حرارة الزيت أسفل الطبقة المشتعلة وتنتشر الحرارة باتجاه الأسفل .أي تتشكل طبقة التمدد الحراري تحت الزيت أو النفط الخام المحترق باتجاه المياه أسفل الخزان، ومع الزمن ترتفع حرارة جبهة الامتداد وتؤدي لتبخر الماء المبعثر على الحد الفاصل (زيت- ماء) ، تصعد فقاعات البخار نحو الأعلى عبر الزيت ويزداد حجمها وعندما تصل إلى ارتفاع ضغط الفقاعات اقل من ارتفاع السائل فوقها تنفجر معطية حجم ظاهري للنفط يتزايد باستمرار ويسيل على الجدران وصولا إلى جدران الحواجز . وعند اختراق طبقة المياه وغليانها، يتم اتحاد كمية أكبر من الفقاعات تصعد على شكل وسائد بخارية تندفع عند اقترابها من السطح قاذفة معها كمية النفط الملتهبة الواقعة فوقها إلى مسافات قد تتجاوز الحواجز الإسمنتية أو الترابية حول الخزان .
- وسائل منع ظاهرة الفوران:
من مخاطر حدوث هذه الظاهرة إمكانية إصابة عناصر الإطفاء وتدمير معداتهم بالكتل المندفعة و اتساع رقعة الحريق إلى خارج الحواجز والى الخزانات المجاورة مما يؤدي لتفاقم المشكلة وتعقيد عمليات السيطرة .
إن فهم هذه الظاهرة يساعد في منع حدوثها ، أي إذا تمكنا من تصريف المياه أسفل الخزان قبل وصولها إلى درجة الغليان مع إيقاف عملية التصريف بعد انتهاء كمية المياه لتجنب خروج الزيت .
ومن الأفضل أن تتم السيطرة على صمام التصريف آليا ويدويا .
- إجراءات السيطرة على ظاهرة الفوران: 
- التصرف عند حدوث هذه الظاهرة: 
• حفر خندق أو بناء حواجز لتوجيه الزيوت الفائرة في اتجاه معين. 
• مراعاة عدم وجود مياه على الأرض المحيطة بالخزان حتى لا تأتي عليها الزيوت المحترقة وتسبب فورانا آخر. 
• مراعاة وضع الاطفائيين والمعدات على مسافات آمنه من الخزان المحترق 
• إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه من السوائل غير المشتعلة قبل وصول النيران إليها. 
- عند القيام بأعمال مكافحة الحريق:
• عدم رش المياه على سطح السائل المشتعل إطلاقا وتفادي رش الماء من الفتحات الموجودة على الخزان ويرش الماء على جوانب الخزان فقط لتبريده. 
• إدخال الرغوة مباشرة عند نقطة معينة في الخزان عن طريق سيارات الإطفاء عبر خطوط الرغوة المصممة لذالك مع تشغيل أنظمة الرغوة، وتوجيه مدافع التبريد الثابتة على جدران الخزان من الخارج لغرض التبريد وإنقاص الحرارة إلى أدنى معدل مع محاولة تشكيل ستارة من الماء الضبابي حول الخزانات المجاورة لمنع وصول النار أو انتقال الحرارة لها. 
• يجب على الاطفائيين أن يقفوا فوق حاجز الخزان أو خارجة عن طريق نقطة ارتكاز لهم وأن لا ينزلوا داخلة بجانب الخزان، وبنفس الطريقة بالنسبة لمهام ومعدات الإطفاء. 

2-1-1 -2- ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على الجدران:
تعريف: فيضان المواد المخزونة وانسكابها على جوانب الخزان ، ولكنها ليست بقوة ظاهرة الفوران، وفي هذه الحالة يسيل السائل المشتعل على جوانب الخزان إلى أسفل وينتشر على الجوانب لمسافة قليلة حول الخزان. 
آلية حدوث السيلان:
تحدث هذه الظاهرة بنفس آلية الفوران ‘ لكن دون تشكل وسائد بخارية ( أي دون اندفاع كتل ملتهبة )عادة عند اشتعال الخزانات الممتلئة بالنفط الخام والزيوت الرطبة التي تحتوي على كمية من الماء ، وكذالك عند استخدام الرغوة على سطح السائل المشتعل أو من رذاذ ماء التبريد
ويمكن أن تحدث نتيجة غليان الزيت وقذف جزء منه إلى جوانب الخزان
يمكن التعرف على ظاهرة السيلان من خلال تدفق المادة بهدوء على جوانب الخزان مترافق مع صوت الاشتعال المميز . 
كيفية تلافي حدوثها ومكافحتها: 
- تبريد جوانب الخزان المشتعل عند السطح قدر المستطاع. 
- ضخ كمية من مخزون خزان السائل المشتعل إلى خزان آخر. 

2-1-1 -3- ظاهرة انفجار الخزانات:
يحدث الانفجار خزانات النفط عند توفر مزيج من الهواء وبخار المادة النفطية المخزنة قابلا للانفجار ،ويمكن أن يحدث الانفجار على شكلين. 
1 – انفجار كلي: وتحدث هذه الظاهرة من الخزانات ذات السطح الثابت، حيث يكون الخزان ممتلئ ويوجد فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون ويحتوي هذا الفراغ علي أبخرة السائل المخزون، وكذالك نتيجة العوامل التالية: 
- تخزين المواد الخفيفة في هذا النوع من الخزانات. 
- تجمع الأبخرة بين سطح السائل والغطاء. 
- درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالخزان. 
- تأثير الكهرباء الساكنة أثناء عمليات تفريغ أو تعبئة الخزان. 
- خلط مادة أخرى ساخنة مع المخزون. 
2- انفجار جزئي : يحدث الانفجار الجزئي عندما تدخل كمية الهواء عن طريق صمام الأمان، فتكون طبقة عليا وطبقة سفلى بالفراغ بين سطح السائل وسطح الخزان والطبقة العليا تتكون من مزيج من الهواء والبخار القابل للانفجار بينما الطبقة السفلى القريبة من سطح السائل تكون مشبعة ببخار السائل المخزون، فعند وصول شراره إلى داخل الخزان فان الطبقة العليا تنفجر فقط ونتيجة للانفجار الجزيء تدخل كميه من الهواء إلى الطبقة السفلى وتكون مزيجا من البخار والهواء قابل للانفجار ويحدث انفجار آخر......وهكذا . 
- الاحتياطيات الواجب اتخاذها لمنع الانفجار: عند حدوث حريق في أحد الخزانات فانه يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطيات التالية لمنع انفجار خزانات أخرى قريبة: 
- يجب إغلاق جميع فتحات الخزانات المجاورة للخزان المشتعل أو أن تعزل بوضع بطانيات أسبستس مبللة عليها. 
- تبريد أي وعاء مقفل وإبعاده عن المنطقة إذا كان ممكنا. 
- تبريد الخزانات المجاورة والقريبة من مكان الحريق أو تفريغ محتوياتها في خزانات أخري بعيدة عن الأخطار. 
- ملء الفراغ الذي يحتوي على أبخرة السائل المخزون ببخار الماء أو بغازات أخرى غير قابله للاشتعال مثل غاز النتروجين وطرد الأبخرة الخطرة. 
4-2-1-1- حرائق السطح الثابت:
وهي تحدث نتيجة تكون خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة والهواء الجوى فوق سطح المادة المخزونة مع وجود مصدر حراري. 
وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح الثابت: 
- عزل مصدر الوقود . 
- تشغيل شبكة التبريد الثابتة حول الخزان المحترق والخزانات المجاورة له. 
- إدخال الرغوة إلى داخل الخزان بواسطة الشبكة أو سيارة الإطفاء عبر جهاز الرغوة الخاص بالخزان مع التبريد على جدران الخزان المحترق والمجاور له وتشكيل ستاره من ضباب الماء لمنع انتقال النار أو الحرارة للخزانات المجاورة. 
- محاولة التبريد على المعدات والأفراد بواسطة ضباب الماء. 
- تصريف المياه المتجمعة داخل حاجز الخزان. 
- الاستمرار في رش الماء حتى بعد إخماد الحريق إلى أن يتم التأكد من أن إمكانية اشتعال الحريق لن تعود. 
5-2-1-1- حرائق السطح العائم:
لا يوجد في مثل هذا النوع من الخزانات فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون والسطح العائم لأن السطح يجثم مباشرة فوق سطح السائل ولا يترك مجالا لتبخر السائل المخزون ولذلك فأنه لا يوجد خطر الانفجار، والخطر الموجود في هذه الخزانات هو تسرب السائل من مكان التقاء السطح العائم بجدار الخزان. 
وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح العائم: 
- إدخال الرغوة على أطراف السطح من أعلى ظهر الخزان بواسطة شبكة الرغاوى أو سيارة الإطفاء عن طريق جهاز الرغاوى الخاص بمكافحة حرائق الخزانات. 
- استعمال البودرة الكيميائية الجافة أو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وذالك باستخدام طفايتين بودرة مبتدئتين من نقطه واحدة ويعمل كل في اتجاه معاكس للآخر والسير حول إطار السطح الخارجي إلى أن يتم إخماد الحريق بالتقاء الاثنين إذا أمكن في بداية الحريق دون إن يشكل خطرا على حياة الاطفائيين. 
- استعمال مدافع الحريق للتبريد على جوانب الخزان مع مراعاة عدم توجيه الماء على سطح الخزان، إذ قد يؤدي ذلك إلى انتشار السائل المحترق على السطح أو تكسير لطبقات الرغوة. 
- توجيه مدافع التبريد على الخزان وتشكيل ستائر الماء بين الخزانات المجاورة


----------



## khaliduk (13 مايو 2012)

*موضوع ممتاز
بارك الله فيك *


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البحث عن الحرائق


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على موظوع البحث في الحرائق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله شرح وافي


----------



## عوض بسيونى (2 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

